# A Trip to the Beach



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

hey guys! i took lucy down to the beach with the camera earlier and decided to document one of our daily walks. enjoy seeing my fleabitten little monster









*








patiently waiting in the elevator...









running across the beach access...









down the stairs... (this, interestingly enough, is the only place she'll go down the stairs)









"doing her business"... (i didn't want it to become x-rated so i cut out the part of her bottom half :lol: )









spotting the big pile of seaweed and getting ready to attack...

*


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

*








proudly holding her prey...









beating me back up the stairs...









waiting for me at the top...









"are you COMING?! i've been waiting here all day!"









tired (and DIRTY!) girl on her way home.

*

You all should post pics of your walks also!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Awwww







Lucy is SO pretty!!!! Her hair looks so silky, and what a big girl she is going down those steps too! That is just so much fun







I am jealous of you and your beach







Thanks for the pictures


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Lucy gets a beach walk everyday?!?!? Okay, I'm jealous....

Those are great pics, and Lucy is so pretty!!!! Beach walks?!?!?! Man, I need to move... -_-


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*OH MY GOSH! *







I knew Lucy was Cute, but she looks more beautiful than I thought!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh what great pics!!! She is truly beautiful.... just adorable!!!







You are so lucky to live near the beach.... that's my dream....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thank you everybody~!









littlepeanut - yes, lucy gets a beach walk everyday







at least from me..! it's way funner than just walking along the road







she runs around all happy. i need to make a video of her chasing a wave, its soo funny. she just overcame her fear of them. she'll run up right to the waters edge then SPRINT away

k/c's mom - aw! move here! we get hit by hurricanes but we have some good beaches!







i hope one day you, kallie, and catcher all live in a beach house together


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@May 26 2005, 05:59 PM
> *OH MY GOSH!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

haha i thought this warranted its own reply.

thanks~! i think!







she's growing up.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't taken our puppy to the beach yet. Maybe we'll go down this weekend. It's been so cold and nasty here. But this weekend is supposed to be nice and warm (if you consider 72 to be warm).


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Lucy is adorable! My doggie is definitely jealous of where she gets to walk.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

she doesnt try to run away????? do other dogs go to the beach, do they play?

she is sooooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

very cute.. 

So how did you do that taking her for a walk with out her leash.
I can't even get chelsey to come back in from our back yard.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 26 2005, 07:15 PM
> *she doesnt try to run away?????  do other dogs go to the beach, do they play?
> 
> she is sooooooooooooo cute!!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks~!

yes other dogs play with her







a fat pekignese and a big black lab. they're such a crazy mixed up bunch, i love it.

oh my gosh how excited are you for your meetup? its on saturday right? you better post pics


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 26 2005, 07:22 PM
> *So how did you do that taking her for a walk with out her leash.
> I can't even get chelsey to come back in from our back yard.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65812*


[/QUOTE]

my good girl walks without a leash cuz she's way too attached to me!







seriously, it took a long time for her just to go ahead/behind me. she used to permanently be attached to my foot. now, she'll run around, but if i say lucy she'll go wherever i tell her to.

its quite shocking, really


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

WHATS YOUR SECRET!!!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 26 2005, 07:55 PM
> *WHATS YOUR SECRET!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65830*


[/QUOTE]

LOL! i guess i'm the pied piper of dogs or something...

i really dont know


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh my gosh!!!
i lOVE THE PHOTOS !!! u documented them really really well! lucy is waaaaay prettier than i thought! so white and fluffy

im so jealous that ur beach allows dogs !!! i have to drive 40 miles to go to the beach that allows dogs offleash near my house























i'll show u pics of jongee at the beach too nxt time


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks mee~! for some reason i like that name more than samantha







it fits you more LOL

cant wait to see jongee beachy pics!

better yet, come to my house and we can take pics of them together!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:06 PM
> *thanks mee~! for some reason i like that name more than samantha
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

whos samantha???


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am so jealous that you can just go on a daily BEACH WALK!















The beach is my favorite!




























HA HA...you probably have SAND FLEAS!





















Serves you right for rubbing in no tear stains AND beach walks!























Lucy is a beautiful girl!!!!





























Thanks for sharing the pictures..you did a great job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG JUST KIDDING STEPHANIE.

IM SO DUMB WOW I WAS TALKING TO MY FRIEND SAMANTHA ON THE PHONE


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 26 2005, 08:10 PM
> * I am so jealous that you can just go on a daily BEACH WALK!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahahahahah did i remind you that lucy is a little GIRL!?!? 

thanks!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:06 PM
> *better yet, come to my house and we can take pics of them together!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

oooo so ur gonna pay for my flight ticket if i get to go?? :lol: :lol: 



> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:06 PM
> *OMG JUST KIDDING STEPHANIE.
> 
> IM SO DUMB WOW I WAS TALKING TO MY FRIEND SAMANTHA ON THE PHONE*


puhahahah FOCUS Sally !!!

jk, jessica


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+May 26 2005, 08:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo so ur gonna pay for my flight ticket if i get to go?? :lol: :lol: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

hahahah my aunts a flight attendant!!!











> _Originally posted by mee_
> *OMG JUST KIDDING STEPHANIE.
> 
> IM SO DUMB WOW I WAS TALKING TO MY FRIEND SAMANTHA ON THE PHONE*


puhahahah FOCUS Sally !!!

jk, jessica








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65850[/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!!! i totally just laughed out loud..







sally..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+May 26 2005, 08:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahah did i remind you that lucy is a little GIRL!?!? 

thanks!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65849
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ha ha ha!


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

awww... lucy is so adorable









does she ever go swimming in the ocean? does she chase the water?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> does she ever go swimming in the ocean? does she chase the water?[/B]


oh gosh no, my little dork hates getting wet









she does chase the waves though. when it comes up she'll run away, but when it goes back she chases i barking :lol:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

just wanted to share a pic of the actual beach we were on.. gotta love the piles of gross seaweed


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 08:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

oh wow, but it looks so pretty tho!!!!!! so jealous of youuuuuu~


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Lucy is growing up! Cute pics!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 09:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Aww, don't complain about seaweed when you have a whole beach for a backyard!
(That's the jealousy is talking







) Snazzy!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

little peanut -


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Where is your beach? It looks beautiful. I cannot imagine living anywhere but the beach. Of course I am partial to the NJ shore.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I LOVE the pictures!!!!







Lucy's such a doll.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@May 26 2005, 10:51 PM
> *Where is your beach?  It looks beautiful.  I cannot imagine living anywhere but the beach.  Of course I am partial to the NJ shore.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65915*


[/QUOTE]

we're in melbourne beach, which is eastern/central florida.. cape canaveral, vero, cocoa beach, that area.









i loove the jersey shore, what part are you in?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Your doggie looks so cute-amazing she stays so white and all playing in the sand.I love her long silky coat-I bet you take good care of it & brush daily,eh?? I am letting Harley grow also. It's getting there.........


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so jealousy. we don't have a beach , not even close to a beach. oops I lied but it's not private and it is 25 min away... lots of people there.
your so lucky... and what nice weather too.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

too cute!!!







I love your baby's hair! Do you wash your baby every time after a walk??


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+May 26 2005, 11:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we're in melbourne beach, which is eastern/central florida.. cape canaveral, vero, cocoa beach, that area.









i loove the jersey shore, what part are you in?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65919
[/B][/QUOTE]
I live in Monmouth County. We had a home on LBI for years, but just sold it this past winter. We got an offer that we couldn't refuse. That was strictly a summer place...this is our year round home. We had the summer place first, as it was in my family. It got to be kind of pain to maintain it as my brothers (who co-owned) live in CA and AZ. Our beach is very unique. Even though we are on the ocean, the beach has two "T" shaped jetties which creates a cove. Some days, when it's low tide, it's like swimming in a heated pool. The rocks from the jetties make tidal pools teeming with all kinds of sea creatures. We find sea horses, sand dollars, shrimp, all kinds of crabs, little fish, sea urchins, star fish....and whatever else the sea brings to our beach. Don't get me started on Bush's environmental policy...it's very anti-ocean. He wants to open up the waters off the mid-Atlantic coast for oil exploration. BTW, NJ tests its ocean waters daily, we are the only state that does.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

your beach sounds beautiful







i used to love going on beach walks in jersey/seattle and finding tide pools


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 27 2005, 08:39 AM
> *too cute!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

lol no.. lucy would NOT tolerate it. sometimes i'll wash her face/feet if she gets them really sandy









thanks


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@May 27 2005, 09:54 AM
> *two "T" shaped jetties <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66027*


[/QUOTE]

u use the word JETTY too??? i thought it was british english (i grew up in australia), i use jetty too and all my american friends were like "whats a jetty? jetta the car? "

so now i use dock


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Lucy is too cute!!!







I hope you don't mind but I printed out Lucy's picture where she's waiting for you at the top. ~I'm compiling a few pictures to take to my next groomer!! I do not want Abbey shaved again! Lucy is such a cutie pie!! I love it when they look good with a topknot but also adorable without one!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

These photos are wonderful! She looks like she is having so much fun









I grew up on islands and sure miss the ocean where I live now









But, we do have a wonderful open area for the dogs right near our house. I'll have to take some videos of our walking adventures with the neighborhood terrors--mine!









Thanks for sharing. Lucy is a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Which beach is that? I can't take Pico on the beaches in Florida but I can in N.C. He just loves it. Runs around visiting everyone in the vicinity and they are just delighted to see him. He ran into the water one time and when it rushed back at him he swam for a second then turned around and hauled his fluffy buns back to the sand and wouldn't go near the water after that. 

He got a daily bath that week to get the sand and salt off his skin but he never seemed to mind.

Those are just great pictures of Lucy! How much does she weigh? I swear I would mix her and Pico up if they are the same size. The proportions, length of fur, everything is so similar between her and Pico. I just can't get the great pictures you got!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh dear, you would show pictures of the beach just when I'm moving to the desert. You and Mee are trying to torture me. Maybe I'll send pictures of Tessa by the Verde River.... at least it's water. Beautiful pictures - thanks for showing us. Your baby is so pretty.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@May 27 2005, 03:56 PM
> *Lucy is too cute!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

aw thanks.. lucy will be so proud once she finds out she's been an inspiration


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@May 27 2005, 05:50 PM
> *Which beach is that?  I can't take Pico on the beaches in Florida but I can in N.C.  He just loves it.  Runs around visiting everyone in the vicinity and they are just delighted to see him.  He ran into the water one time and when it rushed back at him he swam for a second then turned around and hauled his fluffy buns back to the sand and wouldn't go near the water after that.
> 
> He got a daily bath that week to get the sand and salt off his skin but he never seemed to mind.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

aw haha, the pico story is so cute







we take lucy to our backyard haha, melbourne beach.. idk if dogs are really 'allowed' off leash, but theres noo animal control, so..









thanks! lucy's ~4 pounds. i know what you mean, i always look at that pic of pico in your avatar and think for a second of lucy







he's so cute.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madeline_@May 27 2005, 06:49 PM
> *Oh dear, you would show pictures of the beach just when I'm moving to the desert.  You and Mee are trying to torture me.  Maybe I'll send pictures of Tessa by the Verde River.... at least it's water.   Beautiful pictures - thanks for showing us.   Your baby is so pretty.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66229*


[/QUOTE]

aw im sorry~! if it makes you feel better... i love cacti!







why are you moving to arizona?

thanks


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww very very good pictures! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------

